# Today's hunting pictures



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

This is a squirrel me and slingshot madness got to day it got hung up in the top of a oak tree at about 75 to 85 feet up after repeated hits he would not fall so I went home and got my 10/22 and shot the limb off it was on when it fell it hung up so sling shot madness shoots and hits the squirrel and knocks him lose this is repeated hits on him to try and dislodge him


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice...


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Great shooting


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is a real pain when those buggers hang up in the top of a tree. Good on ya for retrieving it! And good shooting ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Looks like he got beat up pretty bad ;- )

wll


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh man, that sucks when they get hung up. Had ones tail get stuck in a branch once, had to hit him like 5 more times before he came down. Branch was a good 20 feet off the ground so no way I was reaching it with anything.


----------



## Charlie-2007 (Apr 2, 2015)

You are a big man in slingshot


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

He was a real pain lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice retrive..You could say that was a real tree huger there....Good shooting as always..OM


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I highly respect what effort you went to, to retrieve it. Obviously shows your high regard when ending a life of even a simple animal.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Well, it cleaned up pretty nice, I wouldn't worry about all the hits trying to get the sucker out of the tree, it'll fry up fine...cool how you shot the limb off with the good ole 10-22. Amazing little rifle...so many mods available now for it since it's so commonly purchased.

Anyway, congrats on a fine little supper.


----------

